# I'm worried - What are these?



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all,

We have noticed around Minny's chin she is all 'scabby'. I have heard before about feline acne. Do you think it looks like this?










Also, on her back she has a hard red spot/lump, which appears to distress her when we touch it. I managed to get a photo of it when Dan was holding her. There is also another similar to this further down her back which isn't as red, its more black. I couldn't get a photo of this or examine her any further as she was uncomfortable.



















She has also been more aggressive towards us recently, not sure whether because of this, or because of our new addition Bleu.

I think a visit to the vets is on the cards tomorrow, but I thought I'd post up and see what you guys thought.

We are quite concerned.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ownedby2cats (Oct 12, 2010)

My cats Becks had the black stuff along her bottom jaw line and our other cat didn't, we took her to the vets and he gave us some malaseb shampoo to wash her jaw in twice a day that was fun, it cleared up but neither us or the vet are any the wiser as in what it was.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dont really have a clue.If it had just been under her chin I would have suggested "do you use plastic food bowls"I believe they can cause a reaction,but having the lump on her back kind of rules that out unless they are not related.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

First pic looks like feline acne. As buffie said, often linked to the use of plastic bowls. 

Second and third one I guess are unrelated. Could be an infected spot for all we know. A vet will be wiser.....


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

buffie said:


> Dont really have a clue.If it had just been under her chin I would have suggested "do you use plastic food bowls"I believe they can cause a reaction,but having the lump on her back kind of rules that out unless they are not related.


Hi Buffie,

We use ceramic bowls not the plastic ones.


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> First pic looks like feline acne. As buffie said, often linked to the use of plastic bowls.
> 
> Second and third one I guess are unrelated. Could be an infected spot for all we know. A vet will be wiser.....


Yeah, will phone the vets first thing and see if we can get her in.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

More info on feline acne: Feline acne and stud tail and Feline Acne - Causes, Symptoms and Treatment of Acne in Cats - Cat-World.

Good luck tomorrow and let us know what the vet said.


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, I will do.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Minny-Moo said:


> Hi Buffie,
> 
> We use ceramic bowls not the plastic ones.


Thought you might.Raggies and their buddies dont do plastic:lol::lol:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all. Just a quick update. Minny is okay. The stuff on her chin is feline acne which has got inflammed, so the Vet gave her an antibiotic jab. Hopefully this will help clear it up, but if it hasn't in 2 weeks they will consider doing a course of steroids. But hopefully it won't come to that.
The other spots on her back are from where she has been scratching, and she's made it sore. So thankfully, it was nothing serious. 
Even though she's been really nasty lately, it does make you realise how much we love her when we thought something was wrong. 
I'm just glad she is okay and hopes she calms down abit soon. I think she has the hump still from Bleu being here. Lol. 
Thanks for your concern and advice.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Great news! Happy healing.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Glad to hear it was nothing serious.
Paddy has some kind of feline acne/ rodent ulcer on his chin. We use china bowls  but I do add water to the wet food and he seems to dunk his chin in the 'soup' and get inflammation.
It has not got so bad that he needs ABX, and as he is diabetic I really do not want to use steroids. So, I have been cleaning the area with a VERY weak solution of Hibiscrub to which I have added a few drops of Citricidal ( anti fungal and anti bacterial ) I apply this with a very cheap soft toothbrush and gently scrub the area twice a day. It looks much better quickly.


----------

